# Fishing near Elk Neck SP?



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

My son and I will be at Camp Rodney with his Boy Scout Troop on the first weekend in March. This is just North of Elk Neck State Park, and not too far from where the I95 bridge crosses the Susquehanna.

Should I bring along a few rods? Do you think anything will be biting by then? Does anyone know of a bait shop nearby? 

Any info would be appreciated as I know nothing about this area.

Thanks


----------



## Speegs619 (Feb 16, 2004)

I used to fish there a lot when I lived in Avondale.... I know that area very well. There is a long run of beach that you could fish once you get into the park about 2 or 3 miles. There are a few spots that you can get down to the beach... It's a pretty steep drop down, but there are trails cut back there to get down the hillside on an angle. However, I haven't had much success there surf fishing. You have to be able to cast out about 75 to 100 yards and there isn't any breaking water so to speak, b/c it's almost 95% fresh water there. You're still going to be well above the salt line which starts at the Sassafrass River. Also, that is a real hot spot for pleasure boaters who moor their boats out there and go tubing and stuff, thus fish get real spooked there. The only thing I remeber catching down there are real small stripers, about 10 to 14 inches and a lot of white perch. I mean, it's worth a shot, but the best area to surf fish the Chesapeake Bay that far north would be at Wye Island State Park. There are quite a few fishing areas there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

There will be lot of LARGE striper in that area in a few weeks, but you won't be able to keep them, or even target them below them from the park. There are tons of nice catfish, carp, and white perch though. Connowingo dam is nearby and probably worth a try.


----------

